# drywall wizard



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys get on youtube and check out drywall wizard, a new compound tube with a difference. I've got my hands on 1 to test out tomorrow. It looks and feels really well built. They are now available at plasteringsupplies.com.au. Its an australian invention and could put a big dent in tapepros tube sales


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Whata the deal with applicator heads?? Is there any?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

brendon said:


> Hey guys get on youtube and check out drywall wizard, a new compound tube with a difference. I've got my hands on 1 to test out tomorrow. It looks and feels really well built. They are now available at plasteringsupplies.com.au. Its an australian invention and could put a big dent in tapepros tube sales


Sorry Brendon,
If that guy thinks that's the best inside corner out then he is deluded!:blink:
But I might like the way the tube sucks the mud as it looks like it sucks it up through the holes also and not just the nozzle part!?
Correct me if i'm wrong!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The tube looks ok, but that bloke hasn't got a clue about what a good finish looks like. He is taping using a knife, the dunny brush is about 10 steps in front of that.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

More junk for the tool box not for the jobsite


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Got a feeling this will be a short lived thread!
But Brendon might come back with some pics or a vid that actually shows that some1 knowns what they r doing with it!:thumbsup:


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Tried it out today guys and went pretty good. There is a ball end coming out for it so i will probably wait for that before I buy 1, but i will definitely get 1 because the build quality is head and shoulders above any tube I've used. At the moment I have the tapepro tubes in 600 and 900 which are both really good but the parts are not very durable, constantly replacing thumb screws and i I've broken 2 cones. This tube doesn't have any plastic parts, both ends just unscrew and the t handle is much easier to use than the ball end. In saying that I love the size of the tapepro tube, it holds **** loads of mud. I spoke with tom g last year about the thumb screws and cone issues so hopefully they come up with something better soon. Definitely worth a look guys and thanks to andrew from plastering supplies for letting me try it out


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My Tape Pro tube must be series #1 as the cone is all alloy, with a machined groove for the O ring.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

You are correct gaz, when I met with tom he said that. I suppose you make more money in spare parts if they are plastic


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

brendon said:


> Tried it out today guys and went pretty good. There is a ball end coming out for it so i will probably wait for that before I buy 1, but i will definitely get 1 because the build quality is head and shoulders above any tube I've used. At the moment I have the tapepro tubes in 600 and 900 which are both really good but the parts are not very durable, constantly replacing thumb screws and i I've broken 2 cones. This tube doesn't have any plastic parts, both ends just unscrew and the t handle is much easier to use than the ball end. In saying that I love the size of the tapepro tube, it holds **** loads of mud. I spoke with tom g last year about the thumb screws and cone issues so hopefully they come up with something better soon. Definitely worth a look guys and thanks to andrew from plastering supplies for letting me try it out




What were the applicator like??


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

No applicator, just a nozzle so you sort of apply like a caulking in the corner. Kind of strange and takes a bit of getting use to, that's the only part I'm not entirely sold on which is why I'm waiting on the traditional nozzle


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Should tell the supplier to join the thread and support his tool! Everything tool has potential!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

brendon said:


> No applicator, just a nozzle so you sort of apply like a caulking in the corner. Kind of strange and takes a bit of getting use to, that's the only part I'm not entirely sold on which is why I'm waiting on the traditional nozzle


I think either Icerock has some input in this tool or they have been monitoring his threads about tubes! That's the way he does his internals!:blink:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

VANMAN said:


> I think either Icerock has some input in this tool or they have been monitoring his threads about tubes! That's the way he does his internals!:blink:


He uses his "mud bead" to load internals before tape??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> He uses his "mud bead" to load internals before tape??


Yea he sure does!!
And finishing same as that vid!
Cazna has tried it and said it went well!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah it did work well. Just with a flusher behind it. I ran a bead. Used a flusher to spread it. Put on some tape and flushed it again. Then once dry another bead of mud and flushed again. All just a 3.5 flusher.


----------

